# Eggs and Prosciutto TNT



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2012)

For this you will need 1 Tab. butter put in a 9 in skillet melt butter over med heat.Put the slices of prosciutto in the pan about 4-6 thin slices should do it. overlap the slices slightly. Now break 4 large eggs one at a time into a cup and then slide it onto the prosciutto sprinkle with salt and pepper when all 4 eggs are in place cover and cook over low heat about 2-3 min. Serve hot this is high protein and serves ONE PERSON  but I suppose you could divide it to feed 2
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 30, 2012)

This sounds wonderful Kades, thank you!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 30, 2012)

another good one kads! thanks.

i make a similar one by sweating a little chopped onion in butter, then adding thinly sliced pepperoni or hot cappicola, and then the eggs. yum!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 31, 2012)

buckytom said:


> another good one kads! thanks.
> 
> i make a similar one by sweating a little chopped onion in butter, then adding thinly sliced pepperoni or hot cappicola, and then the eggs. yum!


 Good idea BT, thanks for sharing. How is the little guy?
kades


----------

